
Watch as over 5,000 Eve Online pilots destroy a fully operational Death Star - fraqed
http://www.pcgamer.com/watch-as-over-5000-eve-online-pilots-destroy-a-fully-operational-death-star/
======
dwe3000
This is probably reading way too much into things, but the videos made me
wonder what viewing modern battles might be like with drone flights with
cameras, ground troops with cameras, and everyone with the occasional tracer
round, or some similar technology. Would it eventually become a real life
_Ender 's game_?

------
rullopat
Play the video at 1000x if you want to make it interesting.

